# best wheel for a hedgie.



## sloane101 (Nov 10, 2014)

I was wondering what wheel what be best for a hedgie & why?


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

A bucket wheel is the best wheel for a hedgie.

Pros for hedgie: they have a flat surface to prevent injuries, they are sturdy, you can change the angle of the running surface, wide running surface 

Pros for humans: very silent, easy to clean, safe

I have the Carolina storm wheel. You can either buy a bucket wheel online or make one yourself.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Barring a bucket wheel, if you're just wanting a fast store bought solution I would go with the comfort wheel. Solid running surface so it's safe for hedgehogs. It can be loud and you don't get to adjust the angle at all. 

But yes, the bucket wheel is probably the best route.


----------



## ilovebailey1617 (Oct 9, 2011)

^^ 100% agree Carolina storm bucket wheels are the best! Super quiet easy to clean, you can adjust it and comes in some amazing colors.ive also had the comfort wheel in 12" it's a cheaper convenet option but it's super noisy a pain to clean the potty out of the ridges and if you have a hedgie that loves to run it won't last long before it starts braking.i bought 2 in 3 years before I got my Bailey her bucket wheel.


----------



## itsgotascope (Mar 16, 2015)

We bought a flying saucer wheel for Pickles and he seems to use it fine. (He wont run on his wheel if he knows were watching) As new owners we aren't totally sold on it yet, however he uses it every day and its incredibly easy to clean. It's also silent and there aren't holes for his little feet to get stuck in. It's also very light so he can move it to wherever he wants, which he does sometimes. I'm also curious as to what people think of these wheels.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

I am not a fan of the flying saucers. They're made for hamsters and small lizards, not hedgies. The angle can cause hip pain, which leads to less running, and there have been multiple reports of the wheel part just breaking off from the base in the middle of the night, leaving shards of plastic in the enclosure for hours till the Human finds them. 

Bucket wheel, bucket wheel all the way. Note, though, the pretty colorful Storm Bucket wheels are only 10.5 and if you have a bigger hedgie, not good for them. For a big boy you need to buy an original Carolina Storm Wheel which is made out of a cake cover and is the full 12 inches.


----------



## itsgotascope (Mar 16, 2015)

Wow thanks for that, I honestly didn't even think of the angle. I'm going to have to look into upgrading for him ASAP.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah, the saucer is basically like constantly running uphill with no breaks. Ouch, makes me ache thinking about it! A nice bucket wheel sized correctly for your hog is a good flat surface.


----------



## crobbins2009 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love love love the Carolina storm wheel! And they are easy to clean which I'd a huge plus with a hedgie wheel since they like to poop when running :/ I thought about making one, but didn't have the time to find the Rollerblade wheel I needed.


----------

